# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj nje shoqe para shume e shume vitesh

## Martin Nenshati

Kerkoj dashurine time te pare, me sakte "dashurine me shikim te pare"....Kjo ka ndodhur ne vitin e larget 1981. Kam udhetuar ne autobuz per Tirane me nje vajze nga  Manza e Durresit, ishte nxenese e Shkolles e Mesme Ekonomike te Lezhes. Per ate nje ore e gjysem qe udhetuam ne te njejten sedilje rame vertete ne dashuri me shikim te pare, patem nje terheqje reciproke aq te forte sa qe mbas gati dyzet vitesh e kujtoj si te kishte ndodhe dje....Te duken te dhena shume te pakta, por zonja tashme qe mund te jete ba gjyshe,por qe ka maru shkollen ne ate periudhe ne Lezhe mundet ta kujtoje ate udhetim mbreselenes dhe te pashlyeshem......

----------


## NIKOLAOS

> Kerkoj dashurine time te pare, me sakte "dashurine me shikim te pare"....Kjo ka ndodhur ne vitin e larget 1981. Kam udhetuar ne autobuz per Tirane me nje vajze nga  Manza e Durresit, ishte nxenese e Shkolles e Mesme Ekonomike te Lezhes. Per ate nje ore e gjysem qe udhetuam ne te njejten sedilje rame vertete ne dashuri me shikim te pare, patem nje terheqje reciproke aq te forte sa qe mbas gati dyzet vitesh e kujtoj si te kishte ndodhe dje....Te duken te dhena shume te pakta, por zonja tashme qe mund te jete ba gjyshe,por qe ka maru shkollen ne ate periudhe ne Lezhe mundet ta kujtoje ate udhetim mbreselenes dhe te pashlyeshem......


Shume heret qeke kujtuar

----------


## bestgoodar

website seo   Ive been searching for some decent stuff on the subject and haven't had any luck up until this point, You just got a new biggest fan!..

----------

